# Urine Scald??



## BlackWatchLady (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone dealt with a mature buck getting urine scald on the back of his front legs from the peeing on them???


----------



## Goatmasta (Oct 3, 2011)

Wash and apply balmex, or monkey butt, or whatever butt rash type ointment you may have.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 6, 2011)

I get this on my bucks and its fine and wont go away till rut is over. You can treat it but you will be wasting you time as he will keep it up and do it again. As long as its not infected he should be fine and heal after rut.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 6, 2011)

I also keep the area shaved with a short blade if I see any skin irritation to promote air circulation.  Thick hair traps moisture against the skin and makes a perfect breeding ground for bacteria.  Plus it makes it easier to apply Goatmasta's butt rash stuff.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 6, 2011)

Chaty said:
			
		

> I get this on my bucks and its fine and wont go away till rut is over. You can treat it but you will be wasting you time as he will keep it up and do it again. As long as its not infected he should be fine and heal after rut.


Some bucks rolleyes never go out of rut!  Not calling anyone out or anything (Rider).


----------

